# 'TIC TOC....THE TRUTH' FB page...



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/201108536750705/?fref=tck

WTF is this about then?? WHAT???


----------



## HaffiesRock (28 January 2014)

Strange page...


----------



## Elsiecat (28 January 2014)

Hmmm :S


----------



## Hippona (28 January 2014)

Can't see it as I'm not on the dreaded FB....what's it say?


----------



## alainax (28 January 2014)

I cant make head nor tail of that page, what are they trying to say?


----------



## Holly Hocks (28 January 2014)

It's telling me "content unavailable"


----------



## Elbie (28 January 2014)

Now says page is unavailable. Been deleted?


----------



## Elsiecat (28 January 2014)

I think it's been taken down


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2014)

...someone is actually saying they believe 'Cat' and her uncle shot him....and she didn't own him...????

Good grief....


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2014)

Probably because it was posted on here!


----------



## holeymoley (28 January 2014)

Think it was basically someone saying they thought the pony had been deliberately shot ?


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2014)

..and someone had been letting ponies out of their stables all week....? Not sure who.....!


----------



## babymare (28 January 2014)

What? Do we know who created the site. ? Bizare


----------



## Ibblebibble (28 January 2014)

was wondering how long it would take for a page like that to appear :/  have heard via FB that the FB campaign and frenzy is in complete contrast to what has happened locally, ie every horsey person on FB is aware of tic tocs disappearance but people local to the area knew nothing about it.


----------



## Elsiecat (28 January 2014)

And something about an owner telling someone that a pony was an escape artist


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2014)

Shame really, was breaking out the pop corn ready to watch the insults and accusations fly!


----------



## Renvers (28 January 2014)

so is Cat the mum, and what about the little boy?


----------



## GeeGeeboy (28 January 2014)

Very strange!


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2014)

Elsiecat said:



			And something about an owner telling someone that a pony was an escape artist
		
Click to expand...

Yes, saw that one too. And someone commenting it was 'about time the truth came out'....suddenly had deja vu like the 'Programme That Must Not Be Named' that told of someone who had lots of horses.


----------



## babymare (28 January 2014)

Struggling to understand everything here. Were the police not involved(please correct if im wrong) and finding it hard to believe locals didnt know (but im not local so dont know) .Just struggling with it all ;(


----------



## alliersv1 (28 January 2014)

Ibblebibble said:



			was wondering how long it would take for a page like that to appear :/  have heard via FB that the FB campaign and frenzy is in complete contrast to what has happened locally, ie every horsey person on FB is aware of tic tocs disappearance but people local to the area knew nothing about it.
		
Click to expand...

It's quite local to me and they did a big piece on the local news when it first happened.
I think it is fairly common knowledge locally, and I have a friend who keeps her horse very close by, and seems to think it's all genuine.
There's quite a few things that seem fishy to me, but not knowing anything for sure, I'll keep my mouth shut. It just seems "odd".


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2014)

babymare said:



			Struggling to understand everything here. Were the police not involved(please correct if im wrong) and finding it hard to believe locals didnt know (but im not local so dont know) .Just struggling with it all ;(
		
Click to expand...

I just saw the page as a friend had joined it, didn't join myself. Not been up long....then 'poof!', it's gone.....

Had the makings of a massive witch hunt and not at all pleasant.....


----------



## Ibblebibble (28 January 2014)

some locals knew but compared to the frenzy on FB it was very low key, surely the local farmers , tack shops etc would be your first port of call rather than facebook?  (I'm not local either but on way too many horsey gossip groups!)


----------



## DragonSlayer (28 January 2014)

Ibblebibble said:



			some locals knew but compared to the frenzy on FB it was very low key, surely the local farmers , tack shops etc would be your first port of call rather than facebook?  (I'm not local either but on way too many horsey gossip groups!)
		
Click to expand...

Isn't that the power of social media? 'Going viral' and all that....stories that tug the heart strings spread like wild fire...it's not surprising it spread like it did.


----------



## alliersv1 (28 January 2014)

Ibblebibble said:



			some locals knew but compared to the frenzy on FB it was very low key, surely the local farmers , tack shops etc would be your first port of call rather than facebook?  (I'm not local either but on way too many horsey gossip groups!)
		
Click to expand...

I agree the FB reaction was quite bonkers. I know a lot of local folk gave up a lot of time to help search for him.
Sadly, I doubt if the truth will ever out, but witch hunts never help anyone.


----------



## babymare (28 January 2014)

I hope it was malicous(if know what mean re FB site). I hope that   all I read was true. And I hoped and still do that little boy finds his pony. And i did every time i shared the find Tic Toc post  sad


----------



## mhorses (28 January 2014)

Well there have been a numbe of fb viral happenings which have been successful for returning pets and teddy bears etc. I do think the people are very genuine and feel the pain that they must be still going through. A very sad case.


----------



## Elsiecat (28 January 2014)

Page is back up..


----------



## luckyoldme (28 January 2014)

I cant make head nor tail of any of that. Is it a bunch of amateur detectives on a hunch or is it genuine local folk who know than th wider world?


----------



## Amateuristic (28 January 2014)

This is the description for those not on FB:




			This page has been set up in an attempt to discover the truth about the disappearance of Tic Toc, the 24 year old pony which is said to have been stolen from Ramsey St Marys near Peterborough. There have been many people giving up their valued time to this search, yet he has not to our knowledge been found. Upon making enquiries it has been found that leads have not been followed up and the basic enquiries have not been made. The CCTV made available by the local shop was not checked, there are no posters in the village. Enquiries with the immediate neighbours were not made. They were not aware of a missing pony. The locals have confirmed the gates were often being left open. The Police are said to be still investigating and Mid-level checking the rivers, these statements are also not true. It is alleged there are continued problems with visitors to the yard every night last week, letting Josh's new pony out of his stable and that the Police have been informed and are conducting surveillance. Again this is not true. Therefore was Tic Toc stolen, or did he simply escape. There are numerous dangerous large ditches, drains and the River Nene within a few hundred meters away. People have been pledging money and offering ponies to the family. Please be polite with your comments and posts. This is not a vindictive site but the 18000 Stolen Tic Toc group members deserve to know the truth. They then have the ability to make their own decisions. Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

I am baffled, but have joined to see what they are suggesting happened and what the motives were/are... very bizarre


----------



## Marchogaeth (28 January 2014)

Hmmm??
For those that can't see it, that's the description...
This page has been set up in an attempt to discover the truth about the disappearance of Tic Toc, the 24 year old pony which is said to have been stolen from Ramsey St Marys near Peterborough. There have been many people giving up their valued time to this search, yet he has not to our knowledge been found. Upon making enquiries it has been found that leads have not been followed up and the basic enquiries have not been made. The CCTV made available by the local shop was not checked, there are no posters in the village. Enquiries with the immediate neighbours were not made. They were not aware of a missing pony. The locals have confirmed the gates were often being left open. The Police are said to be still investigating and Mid-level checking the rivers, these statements are also not true. It is alleged there are continued problems with visitors to the yard every night last week, letting Josh's new pony out of his stable and that the Police have been informed and are conducting surveillance. Again this is not true. Therefore was Tic Toc stolen, or did he simply escape. There are numerous dangerous large ditches, drains and the River Nene within a few hundred meters away. People have been pledging money and offering ponies to the family. Please be polite with your comments and posts. This is not a vindictive site but the 18000 Stolen Tic Toc group members deserve to know the truth. They then have the ability to make their own decisions. Thank you.


----------



## Marchogaeth (28 January 2014)

^ Ooops sorry!! Didn't realise you'd already posted the description!! My mistake!


----------



## Highlands (28 January 2014)

Words fail me


----------



## showpony (28 January 2014)

Omg seriously!  Someone claiming pony was shot by owner?


----------



## p87 (28 January 2014)

The page is back up, I requested to join the group and was instantly accepted. Looks like she shut it down then reopened it two hours ago, so not much info on it, only two hours' worth


----------



## p87 (28 January 2014)

Have copy and pasted this, obviously leaving out names! Each new paragraph is a different person leaving a comment - can't see anything on the page about the theory of him being shot?


What makes the story worse is that TicToc is one of several horses there and is clearly the least valuable...

I  agree Natalie, this is why so many people think it is a vendetta  against the family.  Why else would you take the child's pony?  Because  it will have the biggest impact on the family!  It is also strange that  the new pony has been let out of its stable every day in the last week  but the police and Horsewatch are apparently not interested?  Very  strange!

Another  theory was covering an illness like strangles at the stud as another  horse died before then TT stolen then another horse was ill - this is  only a theory again an accident was another ...

Thing  is if it's a vendetta then surely they're making a rod for their own  back, if it is then they know TT and in that case they know how high  maintenance a pony like him would be with medication etc.  It would hurt  them just as much to lose any of the others surely.  Especially the  most valuable ones, and much less work for them.

Not  sure about that Emma, I imagine that josh is the most important thing  in their lives?  So they get to his parents by hurting Josh!


----------



## Echo Bravo (28 January 2014)

p87 If it a vendetta no they wouldn't worry about the pony at all, it will have disappeared slaughter etc or it's some where down south.


----------



## honetpot (29 January 2014)

This makes me feel quite sick. I know the family in passing, anybody who goes to the bigger native shows will have seen them as a family and the rest of their stock is very lovely but a lot more distinctive than a small grey pony.
 I was talking to someone who is a traveller about it, although there is no adverts in our village but we several Facebook groups that cover our area so anyone who knew about horses and was likely to know about it in the first 48hrs or so.
 One small grey pony is very much like another, I've had two so I know and would think the most distinctive thing about him to the general public would have been his rug. My pet theory for what its worth was he was a cheap Christmas present for someone and hopefully he is covered in mud in someone's field.
 The rivers and drains around here have been full since before Christmas, it is possible and not uncommon for them to fall in but they are usually found. There is a down loadable sheet on the find Tic Toc page, I just hope all this nastiness ends soon.


----------



## Amateuristic (29 January 2014)

honetpot said:



			hopefully he is covered in mud in someone's field.
		
Click to expand...

As much as I would love for a little boy to get his pony back, this is unlikely given the pony's health issues


----------



## southerncomfort (29 January 2014)

My take on it that in the initial aftermath of TT's disappearance the owners made some statements that were subsequently changed i.e the gate was padlocked...the gate wasn't padlocked....the padlock had been smashed/left open/picked...etc etc.

I can understand saying it was locked if it wasn't as you'd be embarrassed to admit the truth.  Unfortunately, not being open and honest meant it gave conspiracy theorists something to pick at.

I can't bring myself to believe that this family would try to hoodwink thousands of people so I'm choosing to believe he escaped.  I just can't see anyone stealing such an obviously elderly cushingoid pony.  I think he'd have been dumped somewhere by now if he'd been stolen.  Unfortunately, you don't win any friends on the TT FB page by suggesting he wasn't stolen!


----------



## Meems (29 January 2014)

There is a big advert at the back of my Horse & Rider magazine this month about him going missing and his safe return, which I'm guessing would have cost a lot of money to place.   

Poor little guy, wouldn't he have turned up by now even if he had fallen into a river/ditch/ravine???


----------



## KateCarnegie (31 January 2014)

Hi Everyone, im Kate (not Cat), Tic Tocs owner.  I have seen the horrible group that has been set up and i am so upset as to why someone would try and stop people looking for my pony.  I have been to the police about it and they are keeping a eye on the page, sadly facebook wont take it down 'yet'.  I havent commented on there as im following instructions by the police, i must not join or comment.  But i can answer a few questions on here.  Firstly, there is a poster in out local tack shops and shops.  I have not posted posters all over lamp posts as i really dont want Josh seeing this wherever he goes.  Hence the big internet campaign.  Josh now knows Tic Toc is missing but to a five year old boy i dont want to keep reminding him of this every minute of everyday.  Our immediate neighbours are fully aware tic tocs missing as it most of the village and UK.  The report has been on ITV news, the daily mail and in many horse magazines and papers.  I pushed this as i want him home.  Tic Toc is not a escape artist, he never escaped once with us, his field freind the mini shetland however is and remained in his field that night with his fell pony freind.  We have never ruled out a escape however, you cant leave any stone unturned, we have had many mini searches and two large organised searches of the local area, rivers, ditches, woods, old buildings etc.  The padlock to a unused gate on the property was unlocked, this gate is never used by us and this was stated from day one, nothing has changed re the gate.  After i received threats this week i had to hand all sightings over to the police, a sad thing to have to do but they are now visiting each one for me and reporting back.  They are being very thorough and yesterday went to one in bedford and checked passport against pony and checked with the issuing society date of issue.  Ive also heard its been said on their i have a harassment order against me which is untrue, that we have strangles which is untrue, that myself and my uncle shot him again untrue, if i needed him pts for any reason then i would have done it and not pushed the publicity, and the pony illnesses.  I have 20 ponies and we breed, i have not lost a horse for years.  My stallion chief is the sick horse in question and has been under vet care for the past four years since he was kicked in the stifle from a visiting mare, nothing suspicious, sad but hes doing well.  The mare we lost last year sadly died in the fied, heart attack, she was my best mare and a present to me from a dear freind as she was closely related to my foundation stallion.  Not a pony i would certainly let go without a fight.  Kate x


----------



## KateCarnegie (31 January 2014)

One last thing, it was also stated that the case is closed, this is very much not the case.  The police will not disclose any information to anyone regarding the case other than myself due to data protection laws x


----------



## Abacus (31 January 2014)

Hi Kate - thank you for taking the time to post. I know a lot of people on here have been saddened and worried by Tic Toc's story. It's a sad shame that the media can, while being incredibly useful in spreading a story, also inflate and inflame. I don't know enough about it to comment in depth, but I hope you get your pony back. I have a little boy and hate to think of the effect it must have. Good luck in the search. x


----------



## KateCarnegie (31 January 2014)

thank you Abacus, he is a very much loved member of the family, i just want him home one way or another, sadly im starting to feel this may never happen


----------



## Adopter (31 January 2014)

Just wanted to say, I have followed your appeal from the start, and can only imagine the heartbreak for you and your son, thank you for taking the time to explain what is happening.  The trouble with publicity is it can be positive and negative.

I am not on your area, but hope you continue to get support, and find out what has happened.


----------



## shannonandtay (31 January 2014)

I have also been following your appeal and hope that he is found safe and well.  I think because of the publicity around his disappearance people start confusing the facts, getting people and other horses mixed up so that you are getting confused stories that once start being passed around get even more further from the truth.  At least you have been able to come on here and set a few facts straight, unfortunately there are some real malicious  people out there and funnily enough Facebook seems to be there choice to cause people hurt.  Good luck in your find for tic toc and hopefully some answers for you and your family.


----------



## babymare (31 January 2014)

hi there Kate. Another who as followed from start and kept sharing the posts on FB.I really sincerely hope you get news re tic toc. Also i will continue to support anyway i can in your search for news.My heart goes out to your little boy. Hugs to all concerned x


----------



## cambrica (31 January 2014)

Hi Kate. Im so sorry to have to read this. I'm not really one for FB so haven't followed the events on there but have been fully aware of Tic Toc's disappearance.
My heart goes out to you and your family. The truth will always come out in the end so stay strong and we all hope for a happy ending with Tic Toc safely returned xxx


----------



## Meems (31 January 2014)

I really hope you find out what's happened to the little man one way or another, it's the not knowing that is the worst thing.  I can't begin to imaging the constant worry and stress this would be causing you and your family.  xx


----------



## DragonSlayer (31 January 2014)

I hate this '....get to the truth, some things don't add up' mentality. No-one is privy to anyone else's business and it's a damn shame you feel you need to explain yourself. I joined to see what was being said and had to open my mouth and comment about it becoming a witch hunt, as it really irked me when someone dragged something up about land registry.... WTF??

So I left.

I wish you all the luck in the world and hope you get some answers soon, for all your sakes. XXX


----------



## MagicMelon (31 January 2014)

Abacus said:



			Hi Kate - thank you for taking the time to post. I know a lot of people on here have been saddened and worried by Tic Toc's story. It's a sad shame that the media can, while being incredibly useful in spreading a story, also inflate and inflame. I don't know enough about it to comment in depth, but I hope you get your pony back. I have a little boy and hate to think of the effect it must have. Good luck in the search. x
		
Click to expand...

This. I think its absolutely ridiculous that someone has even suggested you shot him, why would you shoot a pony then do a big campaign about him missing?  Dont really see what anyone would gain from that. I really hope you find Tic Toc. x


----------



## _GG_ (31 January 2014)

I find it so so sad Kate that you have had to come on here and post as you have. It is the last thing you should be having to do but I fully understand your need to do it. 

I will always support people asking questions, but these kind of "truth" campaigns are nothing short of cruel and serve no helpful purpose IMO. 

Kate, I continue to pray that you will one day know what happened to Tic Toc and that he can come home to you and until then, you have my empathy and support. xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (31 January 2014)

I'm not on FB but am too aware of your pony's disappearance.  I sincerely hope he is found.  I have a 6yo son who would be devasted at the loss of his pony.  We actually lost our homebred foal due to suspected acorn poisioning last year and the hardest part of it all was telling him and his reaction.  All our best wishes for his safe return.  X


----------



## Alan's mum (31 January 2014)

I hate this '....get to the truth, some things don't add up' mentality. No-one is privy to anyone else's business and it's a damn shame you feel you need to explain yourself. I joined to see what was being said and had to open my mouth and comment about it becoming a witch hunt, as it really irked me when someone dragged something up about land registry.... WTF??

 So I left.

So why the hell did you start the thread in the first place ?....You were all settled with popcorn before Kate came along and rumbled you !


----------



## wildwest (1 February 2014)

bizzare to say the very least :{


----------



## sandi_84 (1 February 2014)

Alan's mum said:



			I hate this '....get to the truth, some things don't add up' mentality. No-one is privy to anyone else's business and it's a damn shame you feel you need to explain yourself. I joined to see what was being said and had to open my mouth and comment about it becoming a witch hunt, as it really irked me when someone dragged something up about land registry.... WTF??

 So I left.

So why the hell did you start the thread in the first place ?....You were all settled with popcorn before Kate came along and rumbled you !
		
Click to expand...

I think she was incredulous at the ridiculousness of the types of people that start a page such as the one on facebook. Her first post wasn't agreeing with the facebook page, in fact quite the opposite.
And if you re-read the post that you quoted you will see that she commented on the page to say it had turned into a witch hunt i.e that she disagreed with the things being said/way the page was being conducted and therefore left in disgust.
Anyway DS doesn't need me to defend her I'm sure but thought I'd point out that you'd unecessarily jumped on someone.

FWIW I really hope Tic Tock can be found soon and re-united with his little boy.


----------



## Gazen (1 February 2014)

Hi Kate,  thank you for posting here.  I hope that you do find out what has happened to Tic Toc.  Good luck.


----------



## Tern (1 February 2014)

back down again


----------



## DragonSlayer (1 February 2014)

Alan's mum said:



			I hate this '....get to the truth, some things don't add up' mentality. No-one is privy to anyone else's business and it's a damn shame you feel you need to explain yourself. I joined to see what was being said and had to open my mouth and comment about it becoming a witch hunt, as it really irked me when someone dragged something up about land registry.... WTF??


 So I left.

So why the hell did you start the thread in the first place ?....You were all settled with popcorn before Kate came along and rumbled you !
		
Click to expand...

Love it when new people join and start defending stuff!

I joined to see what was going on, I believe that's allowed and I also made my point then left.

Kate rumbled me? Dunno Kate I'm afraid....


----------



## Alan's mum (1 February 2014)

DragonSlayer said:



			Love it when new people join and start defending stuff!

I joined to see what was going on, I believe that's allowed and I also made my point then left.

Kate rumbled me? Dunno Kate I'm afraid....
		
Click to expand...

Please note my joining date...Nov 2013.......long before the poor little mite went missing...and No , I don't know Kate either, but having children with ponies myself, I can imagine the torment she went through having to tell her little lad. (((((((Hugs Kate))))))))))


----------



## Tiffany (1 February 2014)

KateCarnegie said:



			One last thing, it was also stated that the case is closed, this is very much not the case.  The police will not disclose any information to anyone regarding the case other than myself due to data protection laws x
		
Click to expand...

I think about you, your son and Tic Toc quite a lot and just hope that he's safe somewhere and that you find him. What a devastating situation for you to be in.


----------



## LittleGinger (1 February 2014)

I also quite often - and seemingly randomly - find myself thinking about Tic Toc, you and your son. It is an utterly heartbreaking situation and I just can't imagine what you and your son are going through. I sincerely hope that TicToc is safe and that you find out the truth soon. x


----------



## Magicmillbrook (1 February 2014)

babymare said:



			hi there Kate. Another who as followed from start and kept sharing the posts on FB.I really sincerely hope you get news re tic toc. Also i will continue to support anyway i can in your search for news.My heart goes out to your little boy. Hugs to all concerned x
		
Click to expand...


Ditto Baby mare, we are not too far from you, I don't think there are many horsey people in this area who are not aware of this story.  It is possible that his cushings wouldn't be immediately visible if he is with another family, and may not be picked up until spring when he doesn't shed his coat.


----------



## Highlands (1 February 2014)

I know Kate and family well, they are the nicest and most genuine people you could ever meet. Kate son is a lovely lad and he adores this pony, they all do. It's bad enough Tic Toc is missing but inventing stuff is unthinkable. I would trust her with any of my ponies and in the future hope to send my mare to her stallion. Just hope that when the weather picks up and Tic Toc does not lose his coat alarm bells will ring.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 February 2014)

Highlands said:



			I know Kate and family well, they are the nicest and most genuine people you could ever meet. Kate son is a lovely lad and he adores this pony, they all do. It's bad enough Tic Toc is missing but inventing stuff is unthinkable. I would trust her with any of my ponies and in the future hope to send my mare to her stallion. Just hope that when the weather picks up and Tic Toc does not lose his coat alarm bells will ring.
		
Click to expand...


I have seen a little grey pony in a field in south bucks in a field with loads of colored horses, seems really out of place 14hh -16hh coloured traveler types and this tiny white grey pony. If anyone round the Wycombe area can take a look??   I cannot sadly as I cannot drive  with broken arm, but pass it on the way for my check ups


----------



## Highlands (1 February 2014)

Leviathan said:



			I have seen a little grey pony in a field in south bucks in a field with loads of colored horses, seems really out of place 14hh -16hh coloured traveler types and this tiny white grey pony. If anyone round the Wycombe area can take a look??   I cannot sadly as I cannot drive  with broken arm, but pass it on the way for my check ups
		
Click to expand...

Will pass on , thanks


----------

